# I'm back



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi all,Well the holiday went quickly







and I'm back fighting fit.As you might expect I have returned to a fair few emails, not including threads here, this coupled with my work at the medical centre and hospital with patients will mean it may take me about 5 days to get back up to date on emails, threads etc Your patience is appreciated.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Welcome back Mike, hope your holiday was restful. As you probably know I have finally finished the program, am awaiting a schedule of sorts from you as to what to do now. I seemed to be having a problem resulting in alot of anxiety and listened to side 2 (general relaxation tape)a few times which helped alot. Again thanks for all of your support and help, I look forward to hearing from you again. PLEASE take your time in replying as I know you are a busy person.







------------------Nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gald your back Mike and I hope you had a great holiday.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Welcome back....in your absence I also finally finished the tapes and things seem good right now


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Welcome Back Mike!!!!







We missed ya!!!Now don't work too hard & reck all that relaxing you did!







BQ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

*places a lei over his head*welcome back Mike!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Welcome Back Mike! Hope you had a wonderful holiday,Tina


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

It's good to have you back again, Mike!







JeanGG


----------

